# AKFF Photo Competition May 2012 Winner announced



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

...umm 1st of may is cut off so i think this is still ok!?

Jezmonkey working a hammerhead, funtimes










Shuffled this into May for you


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the May 2012 AKFF Photo Comp.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st June 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of May 2012 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Say camembert!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Booyah said:


> ...umm 1st of may is cut off so i think this is still ok!?
> 
> Jezmonkey working a hammerhead, funtimes
> 
> ...


That's a awesome shot! Worthy of a magazine cover.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

After losing 3 lures on Hedlow creek, I decided to turn my hand to photography instead.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Paffoh in the fog on Lake Eucumbene:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Birds working the sunrise off Moffats Beach


----------



## winneryak (May 9, 2012)

casually smashing carp at jimboomba weir at dusk


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Geez there's some sensational entries this month, it's going to be a tough choice!


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Last bass before the fat lady sings.... Pat


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Casting the banks


----------



## winneryak (May 9, 2012)

Some excellent entries guys


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

one angry lake macquarie flathead


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

That day was my first ever time in the ocean. Picture of Tree-Tea bay, Noosa Heads.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

What happened to May and June? :? 
Joel


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Coming back from a good paddle in Laguna


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

It was a beautiful day except for the hour and half paddle home against the tide and into a southerly


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

mingle said:


> What the heck - sunrise over Little Snake Island...


That is awesome :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Ahem... tap, tap. Testing, one, tsoo. Is this thing on?

I'm happy to report that the rumours of my demise are slightly exaggerated, and that furthermore the implants have taken nicely. I should be in an unassailable winning position for the Miss Kayak Kongeniality awards, should I be able to find anyone running that particular competition. With any luck, I hope to see some water again soon & all.

Speaking of competitions, due solely to my having been abducted by aliens, we have a backlog of entries, and some judging to do... All entries currently posted in this thread will be in for the judging of what I'm still going to call the May Photo comp. Separate to this, I'll put up the August comp, for which any photos you've taken in June, July or August will also qualify. I'm in negotiations with the prize wardens to see if we can have several prizes to cover the multitude of fine entries I'm hoping to see.

Voting for this (the "May" comp) will commence this evening, & I'll put up the "(June, July) August" comp forthwith.

My apologies for this break in transmission, my attorney assures me it won't happen again.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Photo comp restoration mission Phase 1 completed. Please vote for your top three entries.

Photos submitted in June & July have been rolled forward into the August mega comp.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Still time to make your votes count on the "May" comp, pick your top three entries.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Well it was a long time coming, but


BrettoQLD said:


> That's a awesome shot! Worthy of a magazine cover.


Absolutely, a standout photo in a strong field. Congratulations Booyah, send me your address & we'll get a prize coming your way.


----------

